
Police Violence and the Rush to Judgment - paulpauper
https://quillette.com/2020/09/08/police-violence-and-the-rush-to-judgment/
======
brw12
I largely disagree with this article, but it is informative and decently
reasoned. I think the author is haphazard and inconsistent with where they
apply their imagination: fantastically generously when it comes to the police
who killed George Floyd, and not at all when it comes to appreciating how much
of a difference there may be between how police treat those they value vs.
those they don't.

~~~
blacksqr
"Conservatism consists of exactly one proposition, to wit: There must be in-
groups whom the law protects but does not bind, alongside out-groups whom the
law binds but does not protect." \--Frank Wilhoit

